# Alarmas domiciliarias



## crackerale (Nov 21, 2011)

*Hola comunidad, queria saber si alguien tiene algun tutorial o manual para realizar instalaciones de alarmas domiciliarias.. Soy tecnico instalador de alarmas en autos y motos pero no tengo experiencia en alarmas domiciliarias. 
El problema es que me ofrecieron trabajo en esta area y me gustaria leer algo para no empezar de cero en este tema.. 
Los moderadores disculpen si me equivoque de seccion.
Desde ya muchas gracias a todos *


----------



## deluxmigue (Nov 21, 2011)

hola, amigo aca te dejo algo para que mas o  menos te empalme con los conocimientos previos, esto fue un trabajo que hicimos un grupo de amigos y yo, espero seguir colaborando con este tema


----------

